# Interest group forums > Book Forum > [Article] Optimization MADE EASY

## BBBEE_CompSpec

If you're anything like me, you've probably created a brand new website, Submitted it to a few search engines and hoped that people would mysteriously show up at your site and buy whatever it is you were selling.
After a couple of weeks go by and only a few stray people show up at your website, you decide to try and "optimize" your website around your main keyword in hopes that you just might rank well in 1 of the millions of search engines. Another couple of weeks go by and still no luck.

At this point you probably give up and decide to either build another website around a different target market or just lose all hope and quit. Well, news flash, as you've probably figured out by now, this is not the way to go about doing things.

Let me give you a specific example of what your very first steps MUST be when creating any website........

http://www.seoelite.com/Updates.htm

----------


## Dave A

Create a sign-up page before you can view the content?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (09-Nov-09)

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

I have sign up pages in both my main websites.

http://bbbeecompliancyspecialists.la...m/default.aspx

http://modernmethodsmarketinginterna...m/default.aspx

----------


## Dave A

One of us is missing the point. I follow the first link you posted and it takes me to a sign-up page. Is this the lesson to solve the lack of traffic problem you talk about?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (09-Nov-09)

----------


## Chatmaster

SEOElite is software created by Brad Callen, a super affiliate and one of the smoothest sales people on the net. SEOElite is not bad software, I would however rather recommend Axandra.com's IBP. It is much more user friendly and powerful.

Just keep in mind that this software alone is not even remotely enough to make your site rank well.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (09-Nov-09)

----------


## Marq

> I follow the first link you posted and it takes me to a sign-up page. Is this the lesson to solve the lack of traffic problem you talk about?


No Dave... the lesson is to keep plugging your forum with links that will drive traffic to the intended site. :Big Grin:

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

I think I missed the point. Roelof and I may have gotten off to a rather bumpy start but I have read his articles and am following them at the mo. I am an affiliate to a site that generates leads for me. If I take what Dave has to say, use the guidance given to me by Roelof and put my leads together, the combo should be great. It will take a while but so far the forum has proven the best marketing toy by far. Thanks guys for your input. That includes you, Marq

----------


## Chatmaster

> Roelof and I may have gotten off to a rather bumpy start


No such thing, from my side I am just as interested in reading your posts! :Big Grin: 



> use the guidance given to me by Roelof


Shaun you are putting a lot of pressure on me! lol

----------

